# hello all - Cabo Roig?



## garywatterson (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi All 
Looking to move over to Spain prob this year or start of next year , stayed for a year in cano roig 5 years ago and just done a bit of general handy man type work ie apparment fittings , painting , cleaning hardening etc , anyone no good areas for a family to move with nurserys etc and has work going any help or contacts would be great


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

garywatterson said:


> Hi All
> Looking to move over to Spain prob this year or start of next year , stayed for a year in cano roig 5 years ago and just done a bit of general handy man type work ie apparment fittings , painting , cleaning hardening etc , anyone no good areas for a family to move with nurserys etc and has work going any help or contacts would be great


:welcome:

I moved your post to 'Spain' for you 

there are tons of family friendly areas with good nurseries & schools - but things have changed a lot in the past five years

you might pick up the odd bit of work here & there, but it's debatable whether you'd ever make enough to support a family - Spain is deep in crisis now with over 25% unemployed - around 6 million


----------



## sadya (Jan 4, 2014)

Please give me information about 489 visa..Thanks


----------

